# Indoor Entertainment Ideas?



## ctopal (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm feeling pretty good about the toys and entertaining items I have either in or planned for my barnyard. But it's been raining a lot her and the goats aren't leaving the barn. It's got me wondering what I could do in there besides toss a ball inside (which they don't see me to care about.) Curious about what others have done or any creative ideas. Thanks!


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

I have Nigerian Dwarves, and they love to climb on things. It's probably their favorite activity, after eating of course.  

In the barn I built an approximately 2ft tall platform with a ramp for them to climb. I also have a large wooden spool in the field that they like to sit on top of - other people online have built some pretty amazing things for their goats to climb, too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Little Tikes and Step 2 climbing toys they can jump on. Children's picnic tables.


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

I've been contemplating more toys myself. I am able to find some of these things at the local resale store. Much cheaper than new.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My goats love tires that have been turned inside out. They think they are personal private rooms.


----------



## ctopal (Jul 8, 2015)

Some great ideas, thanks!


----------

